# Anavar only!! 3rd week no results.. pls help



## sir_N (Dec 27, 2013)

i started my first VAR only cycle, first week 45mg daily, second week 60mg daily, 4days into 3rd week at 90mg daily.

first week i noticed a nice pump, this wore off second week and since i feel as though the gear is not working any more even though iv upped my dose.

gear is med tech. i plan on using this for 6-8 weeks. when will i notice results???

stats below, please be help all advice will be appreciated.

age: 28 height:5ft 6 weight:11 stone Body fat: 12% lifting: 2 years first cycle was 500 test e x 12 weeks last summer, this is my second cycle

Protein: 150 grams calories: 2200 training: weights 5days a week/ cardio twice weekly 20mins after weights


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

You would notice it by now, especially at that dose. If you run do your calf muscles blow up and make you stop running from the pain?

Sounds like bunk gear.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Proteins low, should be aiming for at least 200g of protein if cutting on 2.2k. However even on low cals you should notice a strength increase, increased vascularity and pumps etc. Give it another week, if nothing then i'd question the gear.


----------



## sir_N (Dec 27, 2013)

just went on a small jog, got bad shin pumps only.

get the slightest lower back pump.

first week my musles got a nice lift/pump.

now hour after training session pump is gone

abs are becoming more visible, this may be coz of my dieting/intense abs training


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

i love var but tbh i never really notice anything much for 3-4 weeks , then strength starts increasing steadily for another 4-5 weeks. give it another couple weeks before you give up on it being bunk. i've always run it at 100mg per day though.

i know it has a very short like so effects on paper should come quickly but in my case(at least) it seems like it needs to accumulate first before i start noticing gains.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

i love var but tbh i never really notice anything much for 3-4 weeks , then strength starts increasing steadily for another 4-5 weeks. give it another couple weeks before you give up on it being bunk. i've always run it at 100mg per day though.

i know it has a very short half life so effects on paper should come quickly but in my case(at least) it seems like it needs to accumulate first before i start noticing gains.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

3 weeks isn't much really. And you certainly shouldn't judge it's quality on what side effects you are experiencing. Give it time yet.


----------



## sir_N (Dec 27, 2013)

I wount quit it. I kno everybody reacts differently to different compounds. Was just hoping it kicked in sooner.


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

sir_N said:


> I wount quit it. I kno everybody reacts differently to different compounds. Was just hoping it kicked in sooner.


Don't forget to set realistic goals, anavar will build quality muscle but don't expect to blow up. It's all diet dependent and your diet must be geared towards what you want from the cycle.

What you must ask yourself is those pumps must be coming from somewhere? (Unless however you got them pre-cycle)


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

John J Rambo said:


> You would notice it by now, especially at that dose. If you run do your calf muscles blow up and make you stop running from the pain?
> 
> Sounds like bunk gear.


Not always the case though, I've used ROHM 150mg ed for 9 weeks and currently using hacks at 100mg (150mg training day) and never get the huge pumps etc.

Don't rate anavar that much anyway but had it for nothing so may as well use ha ;-)


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Not always the case though, I've used ROHM 150mg ed for 9 weeks and currently using hacks at 100mg (150mg training day) and never get the huge pumps etc.
> 
> Don't rate anavar that much anyway but had it for nothing so may as well use ha ;-)


funny how people react to different things. Anavar is savage with me, my pumps are insane, currently using 100mg ed Neuro Pharma, i'm only 2 weeks in and pumps are insane.


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

It's because your using medtech, was really popular down my way because it was cheap but is absolute ****e mate.


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> Not always the case though, I've used ROHM 150mg ed for 9 weeks and currently using hacks at 100mg (150mg training day) and never get the huge pumps etc.
> 
> Don't rate anavar that much anyway but had it for nothing so may as well use ha ;-)


Haha, well guess we're all different. It hits me pretty quickly, strength gains by the end of the first week then can barley walk the dog after 2nd week as my calf muscles are so pumped, I look a right **** if I have to run anywhere and that's only on 60mg ed. It's good gear tho as got it off an ex pro BB who owns a gym, all his stuff is bang on.


----------



## sir_N (Dec 27, 2013)

Oscars said:


> It's because your using medtech, was really popular down my way because it was cheap but is absolute ****e mate.


iv almost finished my first set of 100 x 15mg tabs. i can change guy at my gym has some brand name is genesis?


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

love var and got strength gains in the first week of training, just wish it wasn't so expensive and easier to find.


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

there are some good trusted brands out there..........wouldnt run either mate!

id go with

rohm

ap

wc

infiniti

pro pharma

any of the above


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I noticed var hit in pretty much immediately and saw visible results in two weeks.


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

It's going to be different person to person but personally 3 weeks if expect to see some stuff going on! Pumps, vascularity, strength, focus etc


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mal20729 said:


> It's going to be different person to person but personally 3 weeks if expect to see some stuff going on! Pumps, vascularity, strength, focus etc


I'm similar as well with most things


----------



## Xrkc6x (Sep 21, 2014)

hey mate, i am running alpha pharma since last Monday as well with proviron, 60mg a day, 30mg in the morning and 30mg with my pre-wo, id say strength is up to the roof and vasc especially on the arms and abs is great too, im 35yo 175cm 64kg 12% fat, this is my first cycle, i am starting to feel like pumps a lot, yesterday i did my bic and tri and seems like popping out, i am lean already so probably that is also giving me all this.... in terms of mass i can't see much yet.

let us know 

to give you an example...


----------



## Thomasfreddy (Oct 12, 2014)

sir_N said:


> iv almost finished my first set of 100 x 15mg tabs. i can change guy at my gym has some brand name is genesis?


Genesis is a decent lab


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Vivid said:


> Proteins low, should be aiming for at least 200g of protein if cutting on 2.2k. However even on low cals you should notice a strength increase, increased vascularity and pumps etc. Give it another week, if nothing then i'd question the gear.


150g is more than enough. He's not going to have any better results with 200g.

Alot of people don't see much from anavar till week 4. Hold it out.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Thomasfreddy said:


> Genesis is a decent lab


Lol, which one. There is about 20 different types of counterfeit genesis. The chances of you getting legit are slim to none.


----------

